# 2022.09.20 & 21 • Trovoada em Panóias (Ourique)



## windchill (23 Set 2022 às 21:42)

Olá amigos apanhados do clima,

Estas são algumas das 240 fotos que captei junto ao vértice geodésico do Brejo, na zona de Panóias, ali bem no miolo do Baixo Alentejo, num evento elétrico de sonho que esteve ao nível do que apanhei há precisamente 1 ano nos Foros de Vale Figueira (Montemor-o-Novo).

Foi sem dúvida (e até à data), a melhor situação de trovoada que apanhei neste ano de 2022, numa saída que foi devida e cuidadosamente programada; desde a análise exaustiva dos modelos nos dias e horas anteriores, à escolha cirúrgica do local onde fotografar... tudo fiz de modo a potenciar ao máximo o registo de fotos em quantidade e em qualidade dos raios e das estruturas convectivas que se foram formando durante a tarde e se prolongaram pela noite e madrugada.

O modelo de previsão de DEA´s do Arome (fornecido pela AEMET), desta vez bateu certinho, e com as minhas 3 Nikon´s consegui fotografar em todas as direções possíveis e imaginárias. Usei lentes fixas (20mm e 85mm) nas duas câmaras 'full-frame', e uma lente zoom (24-70mm) na câmara de sensor APS-C.  Acabei também por fazer algumas filmagens com a GoPro e com o telemóvel, por isso também devo ter uns quantos raios em vídeo. O volume de fotos que consegui obter neste evento, garante desde já uma numerosa coleção de registos para adicionar aos meus já habituais 'B-Sides', que normalmente partilho no mês de Janeiro de cada ano.

Por tudo isto, é com muito gosto que partilho estas imagens com vocês. Espero que disfrutem e que sintam um bocadinho da emoção que eu senti ao vivenciar tão mágicos momentos... 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nNrJ1A]
	
2022.09.20 - 201447 (NIKON D850) [Panóias - Brejo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nNrJ1f]
	
2022.09.20 - 201726 (NIKON D850) [Panóias - Brejo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nNraGM]
	
2022.09.20 - 202151 (NIKON D850) [Panóias - Brejo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nNrHYX]
	
2022.09.20 - 202501 (NIKON D850) [Panóias - Brejo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nNraFz]
	
2022.09.20 - 203250 (NIKON D7200) [Panóias - Brejo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nNrHXQ]
	
2022.09.20 - 204121 (NIKON D850) [Panóias - Brejo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nNqK7U]
	
2022.09.20 - 204956 (NIKON D850) [Panóias - Brejo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (23 Set 2022 às 21:44)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nNrHX4]
	
2022.09.20 - 211539 (NIKON D850) [Panóias - Brejo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nNqK6S]
	
2022.09.20 - 212613 (NIKON D850) [Panóias - Brejo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nNrHVF]
	
2022.09.20 - 214109 (NIKON D850) [Panóias - Brejo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nNpzkp]
	
2022.09.20 - 224635 (NIKON D850) [Panóias - Brejo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nNjH6q]
	
2022.09.20 - 225152 (NIKON D7200) [Panóias - Brejo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nNjH5P]
	
2022.09.20 - 225307 (NIKON D850) [Panóias - Brejo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nNrHU3]
	
2022.09.20 - 225510 (NIKON D850) [Panóias - Brejo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nNpzi5]
	
2022.09.20 - 232820 (NIKON D7200) [Panóias - Brejo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (23 Set 2022 às 21:46)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nNqK2P]
	
2022.09.20 - 233014 (NIKON D7200) [Panóias - Brejo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nNqK2i]
	
2022.09.20 - 233136 (NIKON D850) [Panóias - Brejo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nNjH3V]
	
2022.09.20 - 234227 (NIKON D780) [Panóias - Brejo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nNqK1b]
	
2022.09.21 - 002209 (NIKON D780) [Panóias - Brejo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nNpzfj]
	
2022.09.21 - 002958 (NIKON D780) [Panóias - Brejo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nNpzeN]
	
2022.09.21 - 003201 (NIKON D780) [Panóias - Brejo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nNrayf]
	
2022.09.21 - 003445 (NIKON D780) [Panóias - Brejo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (23 Set 2022 às 21:48)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nNjH1k]
	
2022.09.21 - 013000 (NIKON D7200) [Panóias - Brejo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nNpzdA]
	
2022.09.21 - 013228 (NIKON D7200) [Panóias - Brejo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nNrawX]
	
2022.09.21 - 030552 (NIKON D7200) [Panóias - Brejo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nNrHNr]
	
2022.09.21 - 030950 (NIKON D850) [Panóias - Brejo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nNpzc3]
	
2022.09.21 - 031316 (NIKON D850) [Panóias - Brejo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nNrHMK]
	
2022.09.21 - 031741 (NIKON D850) [Panóias - Brejo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nNpzbg]
	
2022.09.21 - 033150 (NIKON D7200) [Panóias - Brejo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nNqJVr]
	
2022.09.21 - 043639 (NIKON D850) [Panóias - Brejo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2022 às 21:53)

Excelentes registos!


----------



## windchill (23 Set 2022 às 21:54)

...e já agora, umas imagens da preparação de tudo isto!


----------



## StormRic (24 Set 2022 às 00:32)

Magnífico! Tu vives o sonho real de qualquer fotógrafo meteolouco! 

O teu trabalho é uma inspiração para todos no fórum, e não só, atrevo-me a dizer.

E fabulosa panóplia instrumental para uma "caçada" perfeita.


----------



## windchill (24 Set 2022 às 00:54)

StormRic disse:


> Magnífico! Tu vives o sonho real de qualquer fotógrafo meteolouco!
> 
> O teu trabalho é uma inspiração para todos no fórum, e não só, atrevo-me a dizer.
> 
> E fabulosa panóplia instrumental para uma "caçada" perfeita.


São momentos únicos, sublimes! Um misto de emoções e sensações que só se conseguem descrever estando lá... aconselho vivamente!


----------



## JTavares (24 Set 2022 às 18:59)

Sacos de areia por baixo da camera?


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Set 2022 às 19:42)

Fabuloso


----------



## windchill (25 Set 2022 às 00:53)

JTavares disse:


> Sacos de areia por baixo da camera?


É arroz


----------



## Aine (26 Set 2022 às 13:02)

Mais uma vez parabéns pelo teu trabalho. Fotos magnificas!

E obrigada por partilhares connosco.


----------



## windchill (27 Set 2022 às 11:12)

Aine disse:


> Mais uma vez parabéns pelo teu trabalho. Fotos magnificas!
> 
> E obrigada por partilhares connosco.


É um prazer partilhar os meus trabalhos com todos vocês


----------

